# AB, OBLIX, LOWER LAT WORKOUT



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys im wondering if anyone has got a good workout to work my lower lats and also my abs 4 upper 2 lower for the 2 lwoer i have been doing lower leg raises while lying on the floor. For my upper 4 its all been crunches and normal situps and oblix just lying down cycle motion on the floor, also for lower lats i have been deadlifting from 3 reps then 5 reps then 8 then 10 then 12, wondering if anyone else has got any more ideas ENLIGHTEN MEE


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always found one-arm dumbbell rows done on a bench good for working the full length of the lat rather than just the top. :thumb:

Instead of just pulling the dumbbell straight up to the ribcage concentrate on pulling it back in an arc, so the dumdbbell ends up some where at the side of the hip. :thumbup1:

A thumbless grips good for more isolation though you might need straps to really get the best out of it before your grip goes.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

T - bar rows .standing dumbell rows.


----------

